# الهندسة الطبية ومجالات عملها .



## fullbank (29 نوفمبر 2007)

الهندسة الطبية  






تعتبر الهندسة الطبية الحيوية من أحدث العلوم الهندسية التي نشأت مع تطور الطب الحديث ، فبعد أن كان الطبيب وحده يقوم بكل مهام التشخيص والعلاج وحتى تصنيع الدواء ، أصبح الجهاز الطبي رديفاً أساسياً للطبيب في التشخيص والمعالجة ومراقبة المرضى ، ونظراً لوجود حاجة ماسة لتطوير الأجهزة والمعدات الطبية بما يخدم صحة المرضى وسرعة استشفائهم ، فكان لابد من تدخل المختصين من مجالات أخرى غير الطب لتصميم هذه الأجهزة مثل المهندسين من اختصاص الكهرباء والميكانيك والالكترون والكمبيوتر...كما كان على هؤلاء المهندسين الإلمام أيضاً بالعلوم الطبية من تشريح وفيزيولوجيا الجسم البشري وغير ذلك لفهم آلية عمل كل نظام فيه وتسخير معرفتهم واختصاصهم بما يطور هذه الاجهزة ، وبالتالي ظهرت الحاجة إلى وجود مهندس يلم جزئياً بكل هذه الاختصاصات من جهة ويستطيع أن يتعامل مع الأطباء من جهة أخرى مع الانتباه على أنه ليس بديلاً عن أي منهم . تقسم الاجهزة الطبية الى قسمين: أ-أجهزة طبية تشخيصيةمثل جهاز الأمواج فوق صوتية ultrasound ب-أجهزة طبية علاجية مثل اجهزة العلاج الكيميائي والعلاج بالأمواج

والمحاور الاساسية لهذا العلم هي :
-علوم الهندسة الطبية The Since of Biomedical Engineering 
- علم هندسة أعاده التأهيل Rehabilitation engineering
- علم الميكانيكا الحيوية Bio mechanics 
- علم النمذجة والمحاكية Modeling & simulation
- علم الأجهزة التحاليل Medical and biologic analysis
- علم الأعضاء الصناعية Artificial Organs 
- علم الهندسة الإكلينيكية Clinical Engineering 
- علم الخامات الطبية Biomaterials 
- علم التصوير الطبي Medical Imaging 
- علم المعلومات الطبية Medical Informatics 
- علم التكنولوجيا الحيوية Biotechnology 
- علم الظواهر الانتقائية Transport phenomena 
- علم مجسات طبية Bio sensors 
- علم المجالات كهرومجنتك Electromagnetic fields
- علم الأجهزة الطبية Biomedical instrumentation

المهارات المكتسبة داخل القسم
# تصميم الاجهزة الطبية
# رفع كفائة جودة الاجهزة بالمستشفيات
# دراسة نظم ادارة وتنفيذ عمليات الصيانة
# ادارة انشطة الهندسة الطبية بالمستشفيات
# المساهمة فى مشروعات انشاء المستشفيات
# دراسة جسم الانسان
# دراسة بيئة المستشفيات
# دراسة الاجهزة الطبية
# دراسة طرق وضع المواصفات 

مجالات العمل بعد التخرج
ان المهام والأنشطة العملية التى يكلف بها المهندس الطبي تدور حول أربع محاور 
المحور الأول هو مجال التصميم .
المحور الثانى هو مجال الجودة بالمستشفى او المصنع.
المحور الثالث هو مجال الصيانة .
المحور الرابع هو مجال المبيعات .

تتكامل هذه الأنشطة بتقنياتها مع العلوم بنظريتها لصقل المهندس الطبى على سبيل المثال 
1_ علم هندسة أعاده التأهيل Rehabilitation engineering 
علم هندسة أعاده التأهيل الذى يهتم بتصميم وتطوير المعدات والإجراءات العلاجية الخاصة بإعادة التأهيل . 

2_ علم الهندسة الإكلينيكية Clinical Engineering 
وهو العلم الذى يهتم بتصميم وتطوير العلاقة المتبادلة بين المعدات والأجرات والتسهيلات الازمة بالعيادة الطبية( مستشفى _معمل _عيادة ) من أجل تطبيق التكنولوجيا الحديثة لرفع الرعاية الصحية للمرضى بالطرق الإكلينيكية وتقليل الفجوة بين الاسس الهندسية والطبية.

اذن مجالات واماكن العمل هى
- المستشفيات رفع جودة وكفائة والأجهزة الطبية.
- المنشات الصناعية (بحوث وتطوير) والأجهزة الطبية.
- تسويق ووضع المواصفات الفنية والطبية للأجهزة الطبية.
- الصيانةالأجهزة الطبية.





اما عن مستقبل هذا التخصص في السعودية :
يعد راتب المهندس الطبي من اعلى الرواتب بين المهندسين قاطبتاً ويكفي ان تعلم بأن بعض الشركات تعطي للمهندس الطبي حديث التخرج حوالي 15000ريال ناهيك عن الدورات الخارجية الكثيره .. ولكن لاتفرح كثيرا ويسيل لعابك ففي المقابل ان عدد الشركات المتخصصة في هذا المجال قليلة وقد تكون بعدد اصابع اليد الواحدة ولا تحتاج الى عدد كبير من المهندسين الطبيين فيكفيها المهندسي الاجانب او الفنيين الجيدين وقد تقول ماذا عن المستشفيات الكثيرة جدا , اقول لك ان اغلب المستشفيات لاتقوم بالصيانه لاجهزتها بنفسها بل تتعاقد مع الشركات القليله التي ذكرت للقيام بهذا العمل .
قد يحبط البعض من هذا الواقع وخاصتا محبي هذا التخصص فأقول لهم عند أحمد الحل . لكل من يرغب في تخصص الهندسة الطبية فعلية بتخصص هندسة الالكترونيات فالهندسة الطبية هي احد فروع هندسة الالكترونيات ويمكن لمهندس الالكترونيات بشي من التدريب ان يعمل في هذا المجال ويبدع وشخصيا لي زميل مهندس اكترونيات يعمل حاليا كمهندس طبي في احد مستشفيات الطائف .

ملاحظة : يمكن للمهندس الطبي ان يحصل على الماجستير في هندسة الحاسب او الالكترونيات والعكس ايضا صحيح..

دمتم سالمين....اخوكم الكريم fullbank


----------



## ksa_uk (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور أخوي على موضوعك القيم , ولكن يمكن للمهندس الطبي أن يتخصص في مجال الأطراف والمفاصل الصناعية وبعد سؤالي عن التخصص وفرصه الوظيفية في السعودية وجدت أنها متوفرة وعلى المدى البعيد أيضا , فيمكنه العمل في أقسام العظام والمفاصل بالمستشفيات كأخصائي تركيبات صناعية ويمكنه العمل في مدينة سلطان للخدمات الانسانية التي تعتبر من أفضل الصروح الطبية على مستوى الشرق الأوسط في مجال اعادة التأهيل الطبي , فالوظيفة ليست مقتصرة على الأجهزة الطبية وعلى الشركات المختصة بها.


----------



## fullbank (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المعلومة القيمة المضافة


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*الهندسه الطبيه*

:73: :19: مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fullbank (30 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الرد
:58:


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (1 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على موضوعك القيم...


----------



## nomad (26 ديسمبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العرض الرائع لمجالات الهندسة الطبية .

جزاك الله خيرا وبركة وننتظر جديدك .

مع التحية .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## freeway12go (1 يناير 2008)

*ارجو الرد بسرعه يا اخ fullbank*

الاخ فل بانك بما اني طالب تخصصي العام هندسة الالكترونيات ومطلوب مني خلال يومين تحديد مااذا كنت سأتخصص بالمعدات الطبيه او الاتصالات..هل اعدل عن تخصص المعدات الطبيه لندرته علما انه رغبتي الشخصيه ولكن كلامك جعلني اشعر باني ساجلس بعد اللتخرج في البيت وذلك جعلني افكر بالاتصالات الان مع العلم وانه على عكس كلامك الكثير من الاطباء ذكر بان التخصص له مستقبل وخاصه في الخليج فلا ادري هل تشجعني على ان اكمل مسيرتي في تخصص المعدات الطبيه ام لا وفيما تخرجت هل يمكنني ان احضر الماجستير بالاتصالات مثلا..


----------



## ايــسووورابغ (7 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على موضوعك القيم...


----------



## التوزري (29 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اقول اذا كان ثمة تفاضل في مختلف العلوم و الشعب 
فعلم الهندسة الطبية يفضلهم كلهم


----------



## uip (29 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخويه والله فدتنا هواي بهالموضوع الله يبارك بيك


----------



## eng rahma (17 نوفمبر 2009)

حد يعرف ايه مواد هندسة طبية أو بيدرسوا ايه


----------

